# اقتراح بعمل مسابقات وجوائز



## ابانوب برنس (7 فبراير 2014)

عمل مسابقات وجوائز


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 فبراير 2014)

*اة قصدك يكون فى مسابقة
وجائزة زى كاروت شحن
وهكذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

اه 

وكمان قسم لتحميل الالعاب يعنى فى برامج ومفيش العاب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 فبراير 2014)

*طيب اصبر لحد من الادارة يدخل يقول رايه
*​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

انا صابر من زمان


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2014)

المسابقات والجوائز موجودة وتقام في المناسبات الكبيرة كاعياد الميلاد او القيامة.


----------



## zaki (10 فبراير 2014)

*ما تخلوها  خميس و جمعه يا روك بيه
خلوا العيال يلعبوا و ينبسطوا
*​


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2014)

حبيبي ايزاااااااك غالي والطلب رخيص
منور المنتدى بجد


----------



## ابانوب برنس (27 سبتمبر 2014)

مارايك
............


----------

